# can I use vanilla yogurt as a face mask? I accidently bought the big one for this.



## Beginner (Sep 29, 2011)

I used regular yogurt and it worked exteremtly well. Then I accidently bought vanilla. D= Would it still work?


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol not really just cuz there might be some extra ingredients in there that is not really good for the face. Just eat it and get a natural yogurt =P


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2011)

there'll be sugar in it that a natural (plain) yogurt would not contain... it wouldn't really hurt you.


----------

